# movable vise



## Rolland (Mar 8, 2010)

I got tired of having to chase a part around on my bench vise, since it is fixed I have to change position or move the part. 
So with a miled out bowling ball and a short piece of 8 inch sewer pipe, I happened to luck out and get the belled end I now have a moveable vise. I made a universal fixture and screwed it to a flat on the ball and wa-laa. I also used the internal seal to create some friction on the ball.
I have two or three different vises I can mount.


----------



## 1hand (Mar 8, 2010)

Cool man.! I like it. Thm:


----------



## steamer (Mar 9, 2010)

yea that is pretty cool....clever bit a sideways thinking there!

 :bow:

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Mar 9, 2010)

Now that's clever - balls an all. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 9, 2010)

Rolland,

Very clever.

 :bow:

SAM


----------



## Omnimill (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice idea, I even have a spare 16 lb Bowling Ball in the garage - but I don't have any 8 inch sewer pipe! :'(

Vic.


----------



## BigBore (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm impressed with anyone who can get their ball stuck in an 8 inch sewer pipe! th_wav

Ed


----------



## mklotz (Mar 9, 2010)

How did you put the flat on the ball?

Engravers use a similar device with the ball sitting in a toroidal leather pillow filled with sand. That might be an option for people who can't find a suitable piece of pipe.


----------



## vlmarshall (Mar 9, 2010)

Very cool. Like Marv said, it looks like a giant plastic version of an engraver's vise.

I've sawn a bowling ball in half, and drilled and tapped some holes in another ( no idea why, they were for a local bowling alley owner), but I've never made anything really useful out of one.


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 9, 2010)

Does that flat metal plate and piece of pipe get in the way when you hurl it down the alley?


----------



## Rolland (Mar 9, 2010)

BigBore  said:
			
		

> I'm impressed with anyone who can get their ball stuck in an 8 inch sewer pipe! th_wav
> 
> Ed


When you have 8 inch balls keeping them in a sewer pipe keeps them from rolling off the table and breaking your foot.



			
				Blogwitch  said:
			
		

> Does that flat metal plate and piece of pipe get in the way when you hurl it down the alley?



I did not use the pipe but the plate does cause a terrific hook and beside sit makes a terrible racket. The bowling alley ask me not to come back :


			
				mklotz  said:
			
		

> How did you put the flat on the ball?


I strapped it to a piece of channel iron with a load strap and cut it with a sawsall. Had someone shot a video of me doing that it would have been much the same as watching two monkeys trying to have sex with a football.


----------



## Hal (Mar 10, 2010)

If you don't have a piece of sewer pipe handy some people find a small rubber tire to keep the ball in place.

Hal


----------



## Omnimill (Mar 10, 2010)

Hal  said:
			
		

> If you don't have a piece of sewer pipe handy some people find a small rubber tire to keep the ball in place.
> 
> Hal



Trouble is, I need all four tyres on the Mower ... Rof}

Vic.


----------



## max corrigan (Mar 10, 2010)

Omnimill  said:
			
		

> Nice idea, I even have a spare 16 lb Bowling Ball in the garage - but I don't have any 8 inch sewer pipe! :'(
> 
> Vic.


I have seen this method used in the hand engraving world (shotgun parts etc) they would mount a small vice or similar on a bowling ball, and simply sit the ball in a small tyre or inner tube, as used on wheelbarrows or such, kind of gripped the ball better, might help if you can't get the 8" pipe!
Regards Max...........

Just re-read and realised several posters had mentioned the rubber tyre trick! my apologise for repeating this, i'll stand in the corner for half an hour :-[
Max............


----------



## substandard (Mar 18, 2010)

Great idea, I am always trying to twist and turn around the vise trying to work on a part. Much easier to turn the vise instead. Some where down the line I ended up with 4 bowling balls in my *S*trategic *C*ollection of *R*efuse, *A*ccessories and *P*arts (SCRAP). 

Might be able to call in a favor and get some 8" pipe if not I should be able to find an old tire..


----------



## grunty (Apr 18, 2010)

The only problem I can see is it will move when I hit the workpiece with my lump hammer :big: :big:


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is a fast version, with one harbor freight vise with the vacuum base removed.










The post is just a little larger that the finger holes, reamer one out and with a Chinese tire and inner tube to adjust friction on the bowling ball.
Not good for beating on but will work for holding and repostioning with out opening the vise.


----------



## Rolland (Apr 20, 2010)

I just found the rest of the piece I cut the one I am using off of. If any body wants it they can have it. It does not weigh much but I don't know if it will fit in a flat rate box of course it could always be mailed parcel post. Or I could cut it to fit in the large flat rate box. 
Let me know and I will figure out a cost on shipping the pipe has never been put to use.


----------

